# injecting and draining for a priapism



## brandyrobinson

The doctor states that "using a 21 guage needle, was able to get a total of 6ml from corpora cavernosa bilaterally, and then injected a total of 200mcg of phenylephrine, diluted to 100mcg/ml and with satisfactory results was now flacid." I will use the 54235 for the injection but do I code for the drainage? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## preema

Please check with the CPT code 54220


----------

